# Rear center channel speaker wall mount...what do u think?



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the Yamaha NS-C444 that weights 16lbs. and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for a read wall mount for my 6.1 system? I am going to mount it about 6.5ft up on the wall (due to my wet bar), so I need to be able to tilt it down towards the listening position (which is about 5'-6' away).

Thank you,
Jeff


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Jeff, some older tv wall mounts that held tube tv's had the ability to tilt. Have fun. Dennis


----------

